

On the diversity of interdomain routing in Africa [pdf] - liotier
https://ripe70.ripe.net/presentations/50-RACI_RIPE70_slides_v9.pdf

======
contingencies
Thanks for sharing this. I would like to see a similar report on Asia from
APNIC. China has amazing optical infrastructure (these days, fiber to the home
is normal even in tiny towns) but almost nothing internationally they let
people use. They neighbour with so many countries I wonder why they don't get
in to the transit game. Russia would be a quicker and non-US route to Europe,
for instance. Central Asian connectivity is probably Russia-dominated, but
China could get in there. India, Pakistan, or Burma could provide shorter
transits for Chinese traffic to much of the world. Of course, there's some
pretty big mountains about, but after building the Beijing to Lhasa railway,
what's a couple of cables?

